# Wilderness motorized use penalties??



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

So in our paper there was a story of snowmobilers getting caught crossing into wilderness and fined $525. Is this all that's going to happen IF I'm caught poaching trails in the wilderness? I always thought that one of the penalties for poaching these trails would be the confiscation of your bike, yet these snowmobilers just get fined. I doubt that a $525 ticket is really going to change the mindset, or actions of a snowmobile rider on a $5000 machine. Someone might chance riding wilderness trails if all you get is a fine, IF a LEO catches you, but the threat of taking my Moots has been quite effective at deterring me from riding into the wilderness.

Anyone know the real penalty for trespass into the wilderness on a bike?

The story:

Some snowmobilers not following rules | Steamboat Pilot & Today


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Signs are ineffective, especially in really remote areas that don't get maintained. 

Personally I think we should build a wall, or at the very least a very tall fence. 

Indeed, trespass on federal installations can carry a pretty hefty fine, and your personal belongings are subject to search and seizure. I suppose they could technically strip you of everything but your socks.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Just because they are given a $525 ticket does not mean that is the fine they will eventually pay. Fines are often reduced significantly by the judge. That said, I believe the stated penalty for bikes/motorized in Wilderness is up to $5000 and/or six months in jail. So get caught a second time, and I imagine you will not get off as easy.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Ask Bobby Unser (the race car driver): http://judiciary.house.gov/_files/hearings/pdf/Unser100928.pdf

UNSER SAYS HE WAS LOST WHEN HE WENT INTO WILDERNESS AREA | Deseret News


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

evdog said:


> Just because they are given a $525 ticket does not mean that is the fine they will eventually pay. Fines are often reduced significantly by the judge. That said, I believe the stated penalty for bikes/motorized in Wilderness is up to $5000 and/or six months in jail. So get caught a second time, and I imagine you will not get off as easy.


There is no judge unless you decide to take it to court. Pre-Trial conference is when you might be able to work a deal with a district attorney, and potentially avoid a court appearance. If you ever get as far as an actual federal judge, he/sh is not going to be happy.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Empty_Beer said:


> Ask Bobby Unser (the race car driver): http://judiciary.house.gov/_files/hearings/pdf/Unser100928.pdf
> 
> UNSER SAYS HE WAS LOST WHEN HE WENT INTO WILDERNESS AREA | Deseret News


That was probably the Conejos District. There is rampant over-use of motorized recreation in the area. I've contacted FS and the USDA myself regarding a few issues that I'm aware of.


----------

